# BSOD on new build



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

So I finished putting my first computer together last night. For the most part everything is going well. I created a UBS boot disk with windows 7. (Not I have not made it past the BIOS yet) Windows is loading files... gets past that...starting windows... BSOD. 

The message reads 

STOP: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000420, 0xfffff880012607a0, 0xfffff88009a8ce8, 0xfffff880009a8410) 

ACPI.sys - address fffff880012607a0, base at fffff88001200000, [COLOR=blue !important]date stamp[/COLOR] 4cd7745a. 

I'm very inexperienced with all of this and sure I may have missed something along the way, Please HELP ALMIGHTY ONES!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

How are you installing windows,,,from a flash drive?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, from a flash drive. I believe I set it properly to boot from the USB.

boot device priority - 1st - removable device
BDD - USB


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

and what program did you use to put windows 7 iso on the flash drive,,,,


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would assume he made a boot disk not an install


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool - this game with the copy of Windows 7 that I downloaded from the Microsoft website.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> I would assume he made a boot disk not an install


Ha you are probably correct. How can I tell the difference?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

autorun
bootmgr
bootmgr.efi
setup

plus about 6 folders are on the drive.

Does that sound like I made a boot disk?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok so its Microsoft tool that your using for the install,,?

have you got at least 16g free on the hdd your trying to install windows too?

has the flash drive got a 4g capacity or greater?

when you reboot your computer from the flash drive,does it load the windows files and give you the option to install windows?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes its a microsoft tool

my hard drive is brand new 1 tb

flash is 4g

It goes from [windows is loading] to [starting windows] for about 5 secs and the BSOD.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

how many sticks of ram did you install,,how much?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

4gb x 2


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

is it good brand ram you are using?

remove 1 stick of ram and try the install again,,,when you install windows from a flash drive you have to watch very closely,,,when the computer loads the files it will reboot after the files have been installed,as it reboots you must remove the flash drive,if you don't it will load all the files again and start the whole process again,you will just go round and round in a loop,,,


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay I will try that.

*"G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - Memory - 4 GB : 2 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - unbuffered - non-ECC"

t*rying now


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

tried both separately and same thing is happening.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

can you see the hdd in the bios?,,,,

do you have another flash drive? can you put the windows iso file on a disc and try the install from the dvd rom


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I will put it on another flash drive, i don't have DVDr's to try. And yes I do see the HDD in the BIOS


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

under hdd I have the 
1st drive [USB: SanDisk]
2nd drive [SATA:3M-Samsung HD]


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Using the window tool provided, it says "Creating bootable USB device". Is that correct for this purpose?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

did you flash the bios on that m/b?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean exactly. What I did do was download a ASUS USB Flash 2 utility from the ASUS website to update the BIOS.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

2nd flash drive same thing/


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes that's what I meant,,,did you load the drivers that came with your board before the install?,,,asus recommend you load them after you install windows? when you flashed the bios did it go ok,,,,go back into the bios and reset it to default,,,,try the install again,,, don't set your first boot device to usb,,If it doesn't find a o/s it will auto boot to the flash drive,,set every thing to default and try again,,,,


If all fails ,,,put the flash drive in another computer ,and try there to boot from it,,,just let it load the files,,(to eliminate the flash drive) then cancel the install


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

The flash drive works fine on my other computer it seems. I reflashed the BIOS and set it to default but now I'm am getting

Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

have you the flash drive installed


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> have you the flash drive installed


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

you have set every thing now to default is this correct?

when you boot up the system have you the flash drive installed(usb)

does it ask you to press any key to boot from/? although I think that option is only when you boot from disc,,if its asking to press any key press it,,if all fails go back to the bios and set your first boot priority to boot from usb,,save and exit,,try again,,


If your still getting no were disconnect all power and remove the( cmos)battery from the board for 5 min,put it back in and try again,,,I asked you earlier did you load the drivers that came with the m/b prior to the install?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I put the dvd in the drive and started it up, i get to a point where it ask me to choose a~b

a) Make AMD XP/XP64 bit ahci/raid driver disk
b) FreeDOS command prompt


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

jdh1980 said:


> I put the dvd in the drive and started it up, i get to a point where it ask me to choose a~b
> 
> a) Make AMD XP/XP64 bit ahci/raid driver disk
> b) FreeDOS command prompt


and what did you choose


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

a. 

Error reading from drive A: DOS are: unknown command given to driver
(A)bort, (I)gnore, (R)etry, (F)ail?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I'm at:

Terminate Batch file 'C:\MENU.BAT (YES/NO/ALL)?
C:\>


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

It seems that the DVD provided is a support DVD and supposed to autorun maybe once an OS is installed??


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

At the top of the screen i'm on right now it says

"welcome to ASUS Motherboard Make Disk for DOS Menu"

then all the information i just posted underneath that.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes that is what ive been saying you don't put the drivers from that disc on the hdd until the o/s has been installed,,,


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Everything is in the BIOS is on default except that I selected HDD - 1st USB SanDisk
and then on boot priority 1st USB


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> yes that is what ive been saying you don't put the drivers from that disc on the hdd until the o/s has been installed,,,


I can't install the O/S, that is my problem.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes I understand that,,can you connect the new hdd to another computer and format it to ntfs


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

All I have is my laptop, and the hard drive uses a sata cable. Not sure if that can be connected or how to./


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an external hard drive, should I try and boot from that?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I am lost now,,,I have given you all my options,,,the only other thing is ,,are you sure you created the ISO properly on the flash drive//?does it load all the files properly on your lap top ? wait until one of the hard ware guys come across this thread,,,they will be able to assist you better,but what im thinking is wrong is,,,you loaded the drivers from the disc prior to the install and now that is conflicting with the install,,,


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I never loaded any drivers whatsoever, I only updated the BIOS per the motherboard manual. Thanks for you help though, I appreciate you lending me your time.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

jdh1980 said:


> I never loaded any drivers whatsoever, I only updated the BIOS per the motherboard manual. Thanks for you help though, I appreciate you lending me your time.


your welcome ..hope your up and running soon


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you have a windows install cd?

For the flash drive to work you need to do a few things so your computer will boot from it.

First put it in a computer and format the flash drive.

Then the flash drive needs to have a partition, that is the only way windows will recognize the files.

Once the partition is made you need to quick format the partition, use FAT32

Then you have to use the assign command and assign the flash drive partition a drive letter such as G

When you boot your computer, your flash drive will load like a hard drive, not a flash drive, and will install the files for windows set up. I am assuming you are trying to install windows 7.

The files you listed before are not the installation files for windows 7 they are the boot disk files which are used when your hard drive is having trouble loading windows.

You need the ISO of the version of windows you are using, then you need to use the Microsoft tool to put the ISO onto your USB drive:

Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

this ONLY works if you have the ISO of windows. If you do not have the iso of windows that means you have the windows installation disk. If you have the installation disk just put it in your dvd drive and install windows that way.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am using en_windows_7_with_sp1_debug_checked_build_x64_dvd_619601 - ISO file 

I downloaded this from the microsoft website. I am using the Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool and followed the directions to load the ISO to the Flash Drive. I do not have a DVD to install.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

oogles36 said:


> Do you have a windows install cd?
> 
> For the flash drive to work you need to do a few things so your computer will boot from it.
> 
> ...


all Microsoft d/l are in ISO format


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

jdh1980 said:


> So I finished putting my first computer together last night. For the most part everything is going well. I created a UBS boot disk with windows 7. (Not I have not made it past the BIOS yet) Windows is loading files... gets past that...starting windows... BSOD.
> 
> The message reads
> 
> ...


I will now address your stop errors:

Stop 0x0000007e is a generic stop message generated from the other errors.

0xffffffffc0000420 can be generated when trying to install windows 7 with more than 2 gigs of ram, while this error is very vague, try to only use 2 gigs of ram when installing and add the rest after the install.

the combination of these errors leads me to believe that there are drivers on your USB drive for installing the USB drive in a plug and play computer. Meaning, when you put the usb drive in a computer with windows already installed the computer goes hey there is a usb drive here and installs the drivers as needed. This means that the USB drive is not properly flashed. The 3rd and 4th parameter if i can remember correctly are from the video drivers in the USB drive, did you EVER shut the computer down with the USB drive still plugged into the computer, even when you were trying to install windows. Remember that the USB drive is powered and there is power going to the US drive and when you just cut the power without warning to the USB Drive it can mess up the flash drive. This is why you must format and partition the USB drive so that it acts as a hard drive.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

brobarapas said:


> all Microsoft d/l are in ISO format


I'm wondering where he got his copy of windows from, did he actually buy a copy??


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

and disregard that I just read the posts on page 1


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would put your flash drive in your laptop, format it, partition it, set up a file system (fat32) on a partition, run the windows transfer tool to your USB Drive, limit your computer to only 2gigs of ram and try again


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only have 2 sticks of 4gb RAM.

Also, using the same flash on my laptop works. It gets to a point where it wants to install windows 7, just not on the new build.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

hmmm, I will ponder on this for a moment


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am redoing this per Use a USB Key to Install Windows 7.

once I get this partitioned and formatted I imagine I use the Windows tool to load the ISO to the Flash Drive>??


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just so i'm up to speed and to update anyone who reads from here.

Custom build
Bios updated
Installing windows from USB drive
Windows ISO file
Windows tool to put ISO on USB
Boot computer with Flash drive in USB port
(ensure that you are putting the flash drive in a port connected to your motherboard and not the case. You need to use the ones on the back not the front of the computer)
Boots and gets to the windows loading screen, after windows loading screen gives you a black screen.

Do you have a mouse on the black screen?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

First one to fix this gets a Labor Day Weekend 6-pack!!! GO GO!


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

jdh1980 said:


> I am redoing this per Use a USB Key to Install Windows 7.
> 
> once I get this partitioned and formatted I imagine I use the Windows tool to load the ISO to the Flash Drive>??


yes

Edit: Thank link describes what I wanted perfectly


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Windows loading (loading bar at bottom)...then Starting Windows (as it is loading the windows logo about 3 to 4 secs in it goes straight to the BSOD.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

jdh1980 said:


> Windows loading (loading bar at bottom)...then Starting Windows (as it is loading the windows logo about 3 to 4 secs in it goes straight to the BSOD.



OOOAH, thats something completely different


my bad, standby


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, loading files to Disk. This is probably a good starting point as I think I did try this at one point, but possibly formatted it again before using the windows tool. 75% done and I will give it a go.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

This is all starting to make sense. If you got to the windows loading bar at the bottom, then windows starting up and then black screen, your windows is more than likely already installed.


What motherboard and video card are you using?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

*"ASUS AM3+ AMD 880G DDR3 2000 SATA 6Gbps and USB 3.0 Supported ATX Motherboard M5A88-V EVO"

**"EVGA GeForce GTX460 Superclocked 1024 MB DDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card with Limited Lifetime Warranty 01G-P3-1373-AR"

*All brand new parts, literally just put this thing together from scratch 2 nights ago, never installed a thing.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Number of problems it could be:

1. If your motherboard has a video card built into it and you installed a video card also, your monitor needs to be plugged into the motherboard and not the video card. The black screen is just your computer trying to show the display on a monitor that isn't plugged in.

2. Your settings in windows are trying to use a display setting that your monitor cannot handle and you need to boot in safe mode and change the settings (press f8 during boot)

3. When the screen is just Blank, hit Ctrl+alt+delete and see if the task manager loads


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> This is all starting to make sense. If you got to the windows loading bar at the bottom, then windows starting up and then black screen, your windows is more than likely already installed.
> 
> 
> What motherboard and video card are you using?


The screen with the windows loading bar is not the traditional looking screen, it is a black screen with all white lettering and very basic looking. Then is says starting windows and starts showing the windows logo, just seconds into that it goes BSOD.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> Number of problems it could be:
> 
> 1. If your motherboard has a video card built into it and you installed a video card also, your monitor needs to be plugged into the motherboard and not the video card. The black screen is just your computer trying to show the display on a monitor that isn't plugged in.
> 
> ...


There is never a completely black or blank screen so I'm not sure if any of this applies. But I will try plugging my monitor into my MB, should I also remove my video card??

Are you suggesting that Windows would come preinstalled on any of my equipment? I don't believe that would be true and therefore 2 and 3 probably do not apply.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

you don't need to remove the video card, let me know what happens with it plugged into the mobo


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

jdh1980 said:


> There is never a completely black or blank screen so I'm not sure if any of this applies. But I will try plugging my monitor into my MB, should I also remove my video card??
> 
> Are you suggesting that Windows would come preinstalled on any of my equipment? I don't believe that would be true and therefore 2 and 3 probably do not apply.


windows wont come preinstalled but if you got to any kind of loading screen then something is working, we just have to figure out what


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Some other things to try, when you are turning your computer on, without the USB drive in. Does it let you boot into safe mode? (press f8 during boot)

When you are on the solid black screen, after the windows logo, does your key board have power? can you turn caps lock on and off?

how long have you let it sit on the black screen before giving up


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, now that I am plugged into the MOBO, I am getting a completely black screen. I was never getting a completely black screen before.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I will clarify:

I am NEVER getting a completely black screen.

until:

I tried plugging the monitor into the MOBO.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, is this a completely black screen after the windows loading screen? or do you not even make it that far. If you are not making it to the windows loading screen, take out your video card (make sure to set it on something static free, like inside the bag it came in, not on top of the bag because the bag itself conducts static electricity) and try again.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

oogles36 said:


> Some other things to try, when you are turning your computer on, without the USB drive in. Does it let you boot into safe mode? (press f8 during boot)
> 
> When you are on the solid black screen, after the windows logo, does your key board have power? can you turn caps lock on and off?
> 
> how long have you let it sit on the black screen before giving up


how can you boot into safe mode if there is no o/s installed om the system


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a black screen before anything has happened at all. No loading screen.

I will remove my video card.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you take a picture and post it of what your screen looks like after it BSOD's?


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

The acpi.sys BSOD is what you posted initially. give me like 45 minutes to run to work, I have done work on this BSOD and know the info is @ work. I'll be back in a jiffy. Take a break and have a cold one


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

we have some new movement, will respond in a sec


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im at an install windows screen, with video card removed and plugged into the Mobo, I will start the install.

Do i have a bad video card? it is brand new.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

which windows should i install?

Enterprise
EnterpriseE
EnterpriseN
HomeBasic
HomeBasicE
HomeBasicN
Professional
ProfessionalE
ProfessionalN
Starter
StarerE
StarterN
Ultimate
UltimateE
UltimateN


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

which version did you buy?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Microsoft Windows 7 with Service Pack 1 Debug/Checked Build 64-bit (English) 
Available to: Students/Faculty/Staff

It was free because I'm a student, I think I can use any version. I didn't see it specify anything. So which one is the best?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

windows ultimate


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

on that link it says windows 7 professional


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm glad there is some improvement! Hows the install coming?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> I'm glad there is some improvement! Hows the install coming?


its installing features...I selected ultimate...I wasn't sure which version I had. If my product key is for professional will i have to reinstall?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

jdh1980 said:


> its installing features...I selected ultimate...I wasn't sure which version I had. If my product key is for professional will i have to reinstall?


yes


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

woops, ya I should have installed professional and not ultimate. Can i stop the install process? or should I wait until it is finished then install windows prof?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> yes



Can i stop the install?


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

just to ensure that everything works well, I would complete the installation and then reinstall windows. 

I know its a pain


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Once it is all up and running, follow the instructions that came with your video card. Some of them are picky about physically installing the video card into the computer first and then installing the software, or the other way around. Check to see which way is recommended and follow those instructions. 

I will check on your progress in the morning, now it is time to kick back and relax. 

Good Luck!! And I hope to read a post from you, here, that you did on your new build!!


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I greatly appreciate the suggestions, you nailed it with the video card connection. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

So after installing completely, I tried to install the drivers from the included MOBO dvd, after installing I received the error:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change may be the cause.

Also the startup repair utility did not solve the problem.

At one point when it is trying to boot there is a second or so when the BSOD flashes.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking at the results of the failed repair, I saw an error regarding a bad driver. I'm going to skip installing anything from the DVD for now until someone tells me exactly what I need from the provided motherboard dvd.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, I am up and running. BUT...

1. when I install the graphics card and try to boot, then nothing happens. Removing the new graphics cards corrects this issue.

2. After installing my 2nd stick of RAM, windows will not boot.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

So as it stand before I head to bed:

-I am currently all the way into windows desktop.
-This is without a graphics card installed.

-Windows will not boot with the graphics card installed.
-I have already tried disabling the internal GPU. Same problem.

-Nothing has been installed other than windows 7 professional.
-1 stick of 4gb ram, 1 cd/dvd drive, 1 tb hdd installed.

Power Supply: Corsair CX600
Mobo: ASUS M5A88-V
Graphics Card: GEforce GTX460


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

When the graphics card is installed and you turn the computer on, does the fan spin in your video card?

Are you positive that the video card is inserted correctly?

Nvidia says that this card alone uses 160W so if you have a spare power supply to test, try that.

Try clearing the CMOS.

Make sure the monitor is still plugged into the MOBO when you are trying to boot.

Ensure that the power plug from the psu for the video card is inserted into the video card. 

In BIOS set priority of graphics cards from onboard to pcie, power down computer, install graphics card, plug your monitor into it and reboot.


Also try keeping your video card installed in your computer, but unplugging it from the power supply and booting that way.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is to the weak side for the GTX 460 but it should boot.
Do you have a 1GB or 2GB stick of RAM to try?
Did you bench test prior to installing in the case to insure all the components were good?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> When the graphics card is installed and you turn the computer on, does the fan spin in your video card?
> 
> Are you positive that the video card is inserted correctly?
> 
> ...


-Yes the fan does spin when plugged in on the video card.

-I've installed the graphics card per the directions. Seems pretty self explanatory and also begins to start windows but fails at one point.

-No spare PS.

-To clear the CMOS, can I just restore the BIOS to default? or is there another way to do that?

Update: inserted graphics card without plugging in the two psu connections and the fan still spins. Also everything booted up that way.
So, graphics card inserted, not connected to PSU.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been messing with this thing all day. I swapped the PSU, Video Card, and HDD to my buddies computer and everything is up and running. I can't swap the RAM because my are DDR3 and his are something else.

Also I put everything on a new MOBO today and still not working. Through process of elimination I've concluded that its either the RAM. Do you guys think that it's likely?

*Recap:*
-Swapped out MOBO for brand new Gigabyte mobo.
-Tested PSU on other computer, Passed.
-Tested HDD on other computer, Passed.
-Tested Video Card on other computer, passed.
-Can't anything to put up with my MOBO, RAM, HDD, and PSU.
-Haven't touched the BIOS at all on the new MOBO.
-RAM is*:** G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - Memory - 4 GB : 2 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - unbuffered - non-ECC"
*-All testing is done outside the case on a desk.
And apparently can be DOA for both sticks, or just troublesome.
I'm going to buy a different brand tomorrow and see if that does anything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can get it up and running with only one stick of ram plugged in.
If I add the second, then it BSOD's on the Windows is starting screen.
You would think bad ram? I swapped them out and was able to run it with each stick separately.

Also it will not boot when i have the Video Card with power from the PSU. Video card worked on friends computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you get any beeps with no RAM installed?
Brand & Model of the PSU in the PC that that the GPU worked in?


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Do you get any beeps with no RAM installed?
> Brand & Model of the PSU in the PC that that the GPU worked in?


I don't get any beeps, though I never have so far. Do speakers need to be plugged in?

I used my PSU - Corsair CX600.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

Also fails when I try and put a known good graphics card in. Same thing...Windows is Starting...logo starts to appear....BSOD flashes...and whole thing resets. This has to be RAM issue right? 

I mean i've tried 2 mobos, 2 grpahics cards, 2 PSUs, 2 HDD. Just haven't been able to try other ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you have a Mobo speaker? With no RAM installed you should hear a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker when you jump the power pins on the Mobo.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't believe I have one, further researching the internet makes me believe that it probably doesn't


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

ASUS m5a88-v EVO


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If one was not included with the Mobo you can get one at a PC shop.


----------



## jdh1980 (Sep 3, 2011)

So I should get a mobo speaker before getting anything else?

What would that tell me exactly?


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

A motherboard speaker beeps when there are faults. They also have POST cards that plug into the motherboard and will give you a fault code if the computer fails to boot. My post card cost me I think ten bucks but I bought it on ebay. I also have a motherboard speaker that I take with my post card when I am on the road


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jdh1980 said:


> So I should get a mobo speaker before getting anything else?
> 
> What would that tell me exactly?


Yes. 
The speaker is a diagnostic tool. It emits beep codes to asist in diagnosis.


----------

